# To anyone that uses Mechanix Impact gloves for riding- do they stretch over time?



## circa7 (May 9, 2013)

I just went to my local auto parts store and bought some Mechanix Impacts- great looking gloves. I was torn between L and XL as the Large was kind of tight, and the XL fits perfect except the pinkie is way too long which makes the whole glove on that side move around.

The guy at the counter said they barely stretch and to get the bigger one. Does anyone have any experience with these particular gloves? Maybe I should go back and get the L?


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

*To anyone that uses Mechanix Impact gloves for riding- do they stretch over t...*

I've been using the harbor freight version and they work well. If too tight your hands will get cold. I'd stick with the XL personally

Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## bmorrison (Nov 12, 2013)

I just started to ride mountain bikes so I can't say if that will act differently on them but, I have been wearing them for over 10 years and never noticed them to stretch. Now I can wear out the fingers pretty fast but, never had a pair stretch.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

When I was using them they never stretched out much for me. The only issue I had that made me upgrade was that they got hot and then once I sweated in them they would become extremely stiff. I got tired of washing them constantly and got a set of giro gloves, which still need washing but not nearly as frequently.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

they would wear out before stretching, but I used them for splitting wood to riding.


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't think they stretch out, certainly not anymore than a mountain bike specific glove does. Mine have been through a ton of wash cycles and dry cycles.


----------



## stewfish1 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a pair of the originals that were vented. I liked them but they were lost so can't speak to longevity. Nice and thin, good for hot weather rides. I'll probably pick up another pair soon.


----------

